# xbmc sur atv2 5.0



## Lauange (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de JB mon atv2 et j'essaye d'installer xbmc dessus en suivant le tuto du site wiki xbmc. L'icône apparait sans logo et quand je lance xbmc il ne se passe rien. Est ce que quelqu'un à une idée ?


----------



## Lauange (3 Mai 2012)

Après recherche, XBMC sur ATV 2 en 5.0 ne fonctionne pas. Je suis passé sur Plex et là c'est du tonnerre. J'arrive a lire directement mes films depuis un disque dur partagé. Plex télécharge les jackettes et pitchs. C'est génial. Je clos le sujet.


----------

